# Kung ano..siya namang..



## AskLang

I wonder how this Tagalog sentence is translated into English:

"Kung anong binilis ko, siya namang ibinagal mo".

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## niernier

This is my English version for that famous line. 


Just how fast I am, is the slower you are.


----------



## AskLang

thanks niernier . .


----------



## niernier

You're welcome. Its not perfect but I think the original sense is preserved. I am also considering this one:


"Just how fast I am is just how slow you are"


But I am not so sure if an English speaker will understand that. I think its messy. Do you have suggestions?


----------



## DotterKat

My suggestion:

As fast as I am, so are you slow.


----------



## erisse_satg17

The faster I am, the slower you are.


----------



## AskLang

Thanks all for your help


----------



## mataripis

We are opposite, I am fast moving,you're too slow.


----------



## Inglip

I can't translate the sentence but a natural way of saying it in English would be :You are as slow as I am fast.


----------



## 082486

erisse_satg17 said:


> The faster I am, the slower you are.


 

I'll go with this.... ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Scherle

I'll say it as erisse_satg17 say it, "The faster I am, the slower you are.  "


----------

